

Introducing Organizing – Hack Your Time - organizing
https://organizing.io

======
organizing
We're a brand new startup from Romania, please check out or work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSl8EULpRC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSl8EULpRC4)
.

Feedback is most welcome! especially negative feedback :)

------
RORVI
When will you go mobile ? I would like an app for my Android tablet.

~~~
organizing
RORVI, our beginings are humble and currently we do not have the resources for
that, but you can access it from your Android table from the browser, we tried
and made the web-application mobile friendly

